# Guppy issue



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

My guppies have contracted a strange desease...
I had them in the same tank as me Veiltail Betta, but he went into "guppycide" mode. So I placed them into my Crown Tail's tank. It is a 10 gallon tank. "Nanocube XD" to be exact. It DID have an Algea issue, but you guys told me that it was alright so long as it was kept under control. So i did. They gorged themselves for the first day on algea, then calmed down. I thought that they were eating Infrosia or something else that I couldn't see. My test kit came out perfect as usual. So I know that it not the water. Then this morning, one died. I moved them to a vase that has no heater but does have a filter. I ain't got a hospital tank. The vase IS close to the space heater in my room so it should be okay. Have you guys got any ideas as to what it is? 


NOTE: Their ventral fins curl up now. They swim vertically. They die. Those are the symptoms.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Could you fill out the form used for sick bettas and post it here? It's under "Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies". The more information we have, the better we can help you and your fish


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

pleasurably, when i read that first. i havent read it yet!


----------

